# Does it sound like I'm bipolar?



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

A few people think I am, including my mom -- but I was curious if someone who is bipolar or knows a lot about the symptoms, could tell me if I sound bipolar to you?

I'm really moody. Happy one minute, sad the next, angry the next, etc... I cry for no reason then in a few seconds I'm fine again. Then I'll get pissed off suddenly. 
I feel like EVERYONE hates me. Even my family, except my daughter and parents. I feel that my other family members hate me or feel superior to me- as does everyone else. I pretty much hate most people too except for my close family. But then. I talk bad to/about people and then sometimes regret things I said right after I say it. Its like I don't really wanna say certain mean things but it comes out anyway(so if I'm a ***** on here that could be why too? Sorry) 
I have no real friends anymore,I think I've pushed everyone away or something. Nobody will even talk to me or anything anymore except people who don't know me well or who don't live near me. 

Thanks if anyone can help. I know I'd have to be diagnosed by a psychiatrist- not random people online. But opinions would help. I have an appointment with my psychiatrist in a couple weeks anyway


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Sounds to this random internet person that you just have mood swngs.

I lived with a bipolar person for three years (he was my mother's partner). His Manic phases lasted several weeks or months, and he didn't appear to feel depressed at all when in them. In fact, he seemed to feel like he was god, he was invincible, he could do anything. He had a lot of energy, and appeared to sleep little. He had boundless and unjustified faith in himself. He got violent and cruel, forceful and pushy. He didn't appear to realise that this cruel behaviour was wrong or hurtful.

Sometimes, between phases, he would go through a period of relative normalness, lasting from a few days to a few weeks. Then he would get depressed, and be miserable and suicidal for a month or two. I _think_ the length of the episodes is diagnostic - if you go from happy to sad to happy again in one day, it's not likely to be bipolar.

Remember that, just as depression is not the same as sadness, so mania is not the same as happiness.

Glad you're getting a professional opinion, anyway, I hope it's useful for you.


----------



## karmakatcher (May 3, 2009)

I agree that its mood swings, but I still think you should get checked out. Bipolar would be more extreme. I ended up in New Orleans once and I have no idea who I convinced to take to me to airport. I remember getting there but for the life of me, I have no idea how cuz I had no money in my account and was totally overdrafted by the time I decided to come back home. I felt like everyone was my friend, I could do anything, started some sketchy relationships.

Then I go to be completely depressed. Work is hard. Food is either my best friend or not even a thought in my head. I hate ppl, dont want to talk to ppl, and dont want ppl talking to me. I dont really care about anything.

If your behaviors are going like that, from irrational but happy then going straight to black and depressed, then you might be bipolar.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Strictly speaking, rapid mood swings don't indicate bipolar. People with classic bipolar have long periods of time being either high followed by long periods of time being low. But there has been a trend lately in diagnosing people with "soft bipolar" which includes a whole array of symptoms. It is extremely vague and convolluted, but the bottom line is people with soft bipolar tend to benefit from mood stabilizers and their symptoms are sometimes worsened by antidepressants. They sometimes have mood swings and atypical depression.

I don't know if you've tried any of these medications, but it might be something to look into. With medications becoming more and more important in treatment, doctors are frantically trying to come up with new categories so that people get the right treatment. 

While hypomania and mania are classically associated with euphoria, they are commonly (perhaps more commonly than not) associated with extreme irritability that can be difficult to different from generalized anxiety disorder. Soft bipolar is associated with periods of hypomania and depression, while mania is characterized by periods of full-blown mania and depression.

If you told me a little more about your situation I might be able to provide more advice. It's all very convolluted. But it sounds like you might benefit from some sort of medication. People that were once thought to be difficult and a waste of time to psychiatrists (for example, borderline personality disorder) are now gaining more respect due to the fact that they do indeed have major differences in brain chemistry.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I actually DO go from mostly-sad one week/month/few months, whatever and then switch to another mood quite often too though. I just forgot to mention that when I posted this.
But anyway I backed out of going to the psychiatrist today. It was too early, I didn't feel like changing clothes or fixing my hair, putting on makeup, anything like that.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

And I refuse to take medication. The only way I'll ever take medication is if I go COMPLETELY insane and have no other choice. While I'm still somewhat sane, I'm not taking medicine. I've tried it, it just causes MORE problems.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Keirelle said:


> Clearly it doesn't bother you much if you won't even go to the doc when you already have the appointment made...


Oh please. You don't know me or my situation so you shouldn't be judging me

There is another reason I didn't go but I'm not saying why on here, its none of anyones business.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Keirelle said:


> I don't care WHY you didn't go, what I am saying is if you were that bad off, you just WOULD GO. I know because that happened to me. I couldn't function and had to be taken to the ER by my husband.


Some people would kill themselves before going to see a psychiatrist, just to put things in perspective.

Besides, I'm sure we don't know the whole situation.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Watch****
Two posts seen with violatory activity. More of it will force a thread lock and infractions.

Some places charge for the missed appointment. The doctors don't care - as long as you at least showered, you should be okay :lol

Shauna - we saw a picture of you without makeup after Reagan was born. You look fine without makeup. :yes


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

There's a book about a woman with bi-polar titled "An unquiet mind" which I liked a lot. It's biographical though I don't know if her situation accurately reflects what most bi-polars go. Lithium is prescribed for bp but many don't take the drug because it not only gets rid of the lows but the manic periods. The book is pretty good at describing why the "highs" are so appealing. Lithium works but it's also rather toxic and flattens out the lives of BPs who take them which is why many refuse to take them. Apparently many creative types like artists and musicians are also BP and it could be that their manic periods are also their most creative ones. 

Anyway, it's a good book to read if you want to compare your experiences to that of other BPs. The author not only had BP but was also a psychologist and worked with many who had the disorder. But once again I don't know much about BP other than what I've read in this book so I have no way of knowing how well it describes it in general.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Shauna The Dead said:


> And I refuse to take medication. The only way I'll ever take medication is if I go COMPLETELY insane and have no other choice. While I'm still somewhat sane, I'm not taking medicine. I've tried it, it just causes MORE problems.


That's my attitude to medication too.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am bi polar and borderline personality disorder. To me it sounds like it could be a little bit of both but more so on the borderline. The next time you have a mood swing take notice of what or why it happened. Bi polars have mood swings for no reason but borderline mood swings come from the external environment.


----------



## a horse with no name (Jun 7, 2009)

Chances are if you tell all that stuff to a shrink he or she will try doping you up with lithium or something like that. I don't really think it sounds like bipolar disorder, but Dr's nowadays are so overzealous they'll give you the medicine anyway. Like you, I refuse to take medication that I'm prescribed. It absolutely causes more harm then good in my case. Also if you are bipolar and your Doc gives you the wrong medicine...all hell might break loose. You gotta be careful with that stuff.

I've been diagnosed bipolar for about 2 yrs and haven't been on medication for most of that time. I think the MOST important thing you can do if you're bipolar, or might suspect you are, is try and keep a consistent schedule and really try and limit your idle time. Wake up and go to sleep the same time everyday. Also, try and limit your intake of caffeine. A consistent schedule has been like gold for me.

Good luck with everything...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Shauna The Dead said:


> But anyway I backed out of going to the psychiatrist today. It was too early, I didn't feel like changing clothes or fixing my hair, putting on makeup, anything like that.


What? This is a doctor not a date. I doubt MDs note in their chart "She had really nice makeup & I loved her hair & her outfit was to die for!".:lol


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> What? This is a doctor not a date. I doubt MDs note in their chart "She had really nice makeup & I loved her hair & her outfit was to die for!".:lol


No but they do note your appearance as to if you look "flat" or if you are dressed like a bum,etc.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Shauna The Dead said:


> I'm really moody. Happy one minute, sad the next, angry the next, etc... I cry for no reason then in a few seconds I'm fine again. Then I'll get pissed off suddenly.


sounds to me like youre a victim of having been born with an extra Y chromosome

::runs::


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Sounds more like borderline personality disorder which is sort of like bi-polar with rapid mood swings, but there are quite a few criteria you have to fit to be diagnosed with it. Your doctor might have already considered it and decided you didn't qualify. Maybe you should ask your doctor about borderline personality disorder, but I'm guessing bi-polar is out of the question.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> What? This is a doctor not a date. I doubt MDs note in their chart "She had really nice makeup & I loved her hair & her outfit was to die for!".:lol


i dont know about all doctors but one of the docs i worked for did similar things like this. he would note down personal things about the patient on the chart so that next time he sees the patient, he'll ask the patient how is so so going for you so that the patient will think "hey this doctor is good he remembered me from last time"


----------

